# el uso del genitivo en alemán



## arceki

Buenos Días.
Estoy aprendiendo alemán, acabo de empezar, y tengo un duda con el 
genitivo. Ya sé que existe un post sobre genitvo pero está completamente en alemán y la verdad es que no entiendo nada de lo que pone. Así que ahi va mi pregunta.

Tiene sentido hablar de pronombre personal genitivo?, yo creo que no, pero ha salido esa duda, porque estoy con las declinaciones (Nom,Dat,Akk) .... 

Esta frase: Das Haus meines Vater ist blau. La casa de mi padre es azul.
¿Estaría bien contruida?.

Muchas Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## berndf

_Das Haus meines Vater*s* ist blau._

El genitivo de _Vater_ es _Vaters_.


----------



## arceki

Gracias por la aclaración. 
Y en cuanto a lo del pronombre personal en genitivo existiria?


----------



## Alemanita

Pronombre personal: aquí está el enlace al Wikipedia en alemán, mira el cuadro:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personalpronomen

Si no entiendes todo, en resumen: sí, existe en genitivo.
Además,dice:

Personalpronomina im Genitiv erinnern stark an Possessivpronomina, sollten jedoch nicht mit diesen verwechselt werden.

Traduzco: Los pronombres personales en genitivo se asemejan mucho a los pronombres posesivos, pero no deben ser confundidos con ellos.

¡Que te cunda!


----------



## arceki

Duda aclarada Alemanita.

Danke schön¡¡¡¡​


----------



## arceki

Otra cosilla, con esto del genitivo. Las demás declinaciones del posesivo las entiendo, menos la del genitivo, en el sentido de que no veo un ejemplo de cómo emplearlo. Sería alguien tan amable de poner alguno?

Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Los dos renglones debajo del cuadro te lo explican. Acá van:

Der Genitiv wird im heutigen Deutsch, v. a. in der gesprochenen Sprache, immer seltener verwendet. So wird zum Beispiel „ich schäme mich deiner.“ durch die Akkusativ-Formulierung „Ich schäme mich für dich.“ ersetzt.


Traducción: El genitivo (del pronombre personal, N.d.T.) se usa cada vez menos en el alemán actual, sobre todo en el lenguaje hablado. Por ejemplo "ich schäme mich deiner" es reemplazado por la formulación en acusativo "ich schäme mich für dich". (Quiere decir: me avergüenzo de ti")


Otro ejemplo del uso anticuado que se me ocurre: Ich erinnere mich seiner, ihrer, eurer, "me acuerdo de él, de ella o ellos o ellas, de vosotros".


A ver si a otros foristas se les ocurren más ejemplos.


No te compliques la vida estudiando esto si quieres solamente hablar, para la comunicación no te sirve.


Saluditos.


----------



## arceki

Ok, gracias Alemanita .
Pero una cosilla más, ¿no se supone que el genitivo denota posesión?
Perdón por ser tan súmamente pesado, pero mem gustría entenderlo aunque sea mínimamente.


----------



## Alemanita

arceki said:


> Otra cosilla, con esto del genitivo. Las demás declinaciones del *posesivo* las entiendo, menos la del genitivo, en el sentido de que no veo un ejemplo de cómo emplearlo. Sería alguien tan amable de poner alguno?
> 
> Gracias.



Ahora, si te refieres al posesivo, unos ejemplos:

Die Schuhe meiner Mutter = los zapatos de mi madre
Im Namen des Vaters und des Sohnes ... = en nombre del padre, del hijo ...
Der Name seines Bruders = el nombre de su hermano (de él)
Der Name ihres Bruders = el nombre de su hermano (de ella, de ellos, de ellas)

etc. etc.


----------



## Alemanita

Pronombre personal: yo, tú, el, etc.
Pronombre posesivo: mi, tu, su, etc.

Personalpronomen: ich, du, er, usw.
Possesivpronomen: mein, dein, sein, usw.

Personalpronomen im Dativ: meiner, deiner, seiner (casi no se usa, no hay que confundir con homónimo Possesivpronomen)
Possesivpronomen im Dativ: meiner, deiner, seiner.

El uso de Possesivpronomen im Dativ corresponde al español 'de'.

meines Sohnes - de mi hijo
meiner Tochter - de mi hija
deines Sohnes - de tu hijo
deiner Tochter - de tu hija


----------



## arceki

Esto en vez de un foro parece un chat... sólo contesta alemanita. jejeje
última cosa.

Entonces en la frase:"Die Schuhe meiner Mutter", si no quisiera emplear el genitivo ¿Podría sustituirlo por "Die suche von meine Mutter?".
¿O es una burrada?


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, hay muchos alemanes que lo dicen así, Die Schuhe von meiner Mutter, es coloquial. Hay incluso la versión: *Meine Mutter ihre Schuhe, pero eso sí que sería una gran burrada, no lo digas, es muy mal alemán, pésimo, de poquísima cultura.
Chau.


----------



## GNK

Alemanita said:


> Pronombre personal: yo, tú, el, etc.
> Pronombre posesivo: mi, tu, su, etc.
> 
> Personalpronomen: ich, du, er, usw.
> Possesivpronomen: mein, dein, sein, usw.
> 
> Personalpronomen im Genitiv: meiner, deiner, seiner (casi no se usa, no hay que confundir con homónimo Possesivpronomen)
> Possesivpronomen im Genitiv: meiner, deiner, seiner.
> 
> El uso de Possesivpronomen im Genitiv corresponde al español 'de'.
> 
> meines Sohnes - de mi hijo
> meiner Tochter - de mi hija
> deines Sohnes - de tu hijo
> deiner Tochter - de tu hija


 

Creo que ha quedado un error en los puntos indicados en rojo. 
Arceki, también respondo para que este foro te no parezca solo un chat.

Saludos a los dos


----------



## arceki

Sí, de lo del genitiv ya me había percatado, aun así
gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Claro, era genitivo, todos estos casos me tienen mareada.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

arceki said:


> Ok, gracias Alemanita .
> Pero una cosilla más, ¿no se supone que el genitivo denota posesión?
> Perdón por ser tan súmamente pesado, pero mem gustría entenderlo aunque sea mínimamente.



En el alemán moderno coloquial no demasiado culto, el uso del genitivo se limita a eso, pero hay muchos otros casos en que se usa. Los más frecuentes son:

1) Preposiciones (y unas poquísimas posposiciones) que rigen el genitivo: wegen preposición (el símbolo de la lucha entre genitivo y dativo), während, kraft, zwecks etc.; wegen posposición
2) Verbos que rigen el genitivo: sich erinnern, sich entsinnen, sich schämen, walten, gedenken, sich entledigen, sich erwehren etc. Como ves, son a menudo verbos reflexivos.
3) Adverbios de circunstancia (¿es correcto el término en este caso?): eines Nachts, (Morgens, Tages, Abends), baren Hauptes, frohen Mutes etc.
4) Cuantidad: tausende freiwilliger Helfer. También posible en expresiones como "eine Tasse" (Kaffees, Tees), pero muy raro.
5) Un caso especial: fusión de "wegen" y "halber" con pronombres personales: meinet-, deinet-, seinet-, ihret-, unseret-, euretwegen (y lo mismo con -halber). Otro símbolo de la lucha entre genitivo y dativo: la mayoría de los alemanes dice "wegen mir, dir, ihm, ihr, uns, euch".

Talvez haya algo más, pero no me acuerdo de ello.


----------

